# Omega Seamaster Quartz 120M



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

I've got an old omega seamaster (circa 1970's) and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it - maybe a model no.?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

I reckon it's on of these but with the gilt face rather than black (obviously) although the crown also looks slightly different:










*Seamaster - 120 *

Diver watch

Reference

DL 396.0905

*International collection*

1980

*Movement*

Type: Quartz electronic analogic

Caliber number: 1332/1337

Cal. 1332

Created in 1979, 17 jewels

Cal. 1337

Created in 1981, 17 jewels

*Functions*

Date

*Case*

Stainless steel with gold-plated bezel

*Case back*

Screw-in

Full metal

Dial

Silvered (.001), gilt (.002), black (.003), with luminous hour markers and luminous hands.

*Crystal*

Scratch-resistant sapphire

*Bracelet*

Stainless steel with yellow gold-plated links

*Water resistance*

120 meters


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

bundubasher said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got an old omega seamaster (circa 1970's) and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it - maybe a model no.?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


It looks nice. Where did you get it?

Best,

Rich


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information wilfmannion.

Rich - I inherited it from my father who bought it when we were living in Abu Dhabi in the late 70's/80's.

The picture really does not show the watch at it's best - I used a pretty low grade camera so I will try to do better if you are interested.

Thank you

Enzo


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the interest - had it valued through Goldsmiths at 2000GBP - however I now need to sell it, so what can I realistically ask for it and where is the best place to market it?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I feel that Goldsmiths are suggesting a replacement cost rather than a market value.

Best bet is on ebay with a Â£2k reserve. You'll soon see what the market value is and if reachs Â£2k you'll sell it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ebay is probably your best bet for selling the watch, as to what it would sell for I would hazard a guess at around Â£400 but hard to say really you will just have to test the market.


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

I've dropped it in to get it serviced and the guy there has an idea that the alternate gold links may be solid (although I doubt it) - however he#ll let me know. Anyroad, many thanks for the advice - at least it will pay for a full service on my rolex sub. Happy holidays guys!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't get your hopes up re the price bundubasher as stated previously Goldsmiths have just given you a replacement value for the modern equivalent. The one below sold on a Danish auction site on the 17/11/2009 for â‚¬192 or roughly Â£172.



















They're not particularly desirable models in the first place (too small, too slim, quartz etc) and bi-metal examples even less so I'm afraid.

Personally, if you're not realistically going to get that much for it and it was your fathers watch, I'd just keep it.

Hope I haven't crushed your expectations and good luck.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Gary - the Sub was also my fathers and it needs a service as I suspect the mainspring has gone - I was now hoping to sell the Omega to pay for that.

Anyway, as advised I will take some better pictures of it and then bung it on fleaBay with a decent reserve - I understand that Goldsmiths may have quoted a replacement value - however they also quoted on my 30 yr old Sub and looking broadly at the market, they were quite accurate in their valuation.

I was given a rather dodgy looking watch by an arab friend of mine - a REMAK's Saphire Quartz. Suposedly Swiss made with a model number of 5037. Anybody know anything about this marque?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Â£250-350 max, i reckon goldsmiths got excited and added a zero


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice - well I can live in hope!


----------



## bundubasher (Sep 9, 2009)

Found a comparable watch on ebay:

Omega 120


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

I would hazard a guess around Â£350 as its the bi metal version. Good luck


----------

